# Sorting our Tiger Lotus names (Nymphaea)



## Dara (Jul 3, 2003)

In the aquarium hobby, we often refer to the Tiger Lotus species name as Nymphaea zenkeri. But this is an outdated species name and actually should be written as Nymphaea lotus or at least Nymphaea lotus var. 'Zenkeri'
This bothers me, because under the various plant profiles throughout the Internet, there are pictures of different Nymphaeas under one species. For instance, in the profile page for Nymphaea pubescens, I believe the first picture on the left is correct. Yet, there are other pictures including plants with red leaves and a with ruby red flowers. N. pubescens is suppose to have white flowers. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/173-Lotus_Nymphaea_pubescens.html

Often in botany, the same plants were described by different botanists and given new species names and adding to confusion but they have been sorted out over there years. And still, a lot of information, especially online are outdated and often incorrect.

There seems to be at least 5 different types of Nymphaea used as aquarium plants. Most commonly planted seem to be variants belonging to the subgenus Lotos (Tropical Night-bloomers from the Old World) and the rest seem to be Brachyceras (Tropical Day-bloomers). Use of other subgenus is very doubtful.

Subgenus Lotos

Nymphaea lotus
Flowers are suppose to be white. Green Tiger Lotus I believe falls under this species perhaps as a variant (zenkeri) with speckles on submerged leaves. And I assume Red Tiger Lotus might fall under this species too being a natural variant or hybrid with reddish submerged leaves. Both varieties have strong speckles for submerged leaves. 
Synonyms: N. zenkeri

Nymphaea pubescens 
Has hairy petioles. I don't believe this one has the mottling as seen in Green Tiger Lotus. It has green-pink tone to the submerged leaves and floating pads have deep jaggedy edge as other Lotos members. Flowers white in the species form. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/plants/385_Lotus_Nymphaea_pubescens.e.jpg

Nymphaea rubra

I reckon there might another type of 'Red Tiger Lotus' that is actually rubra. I notice some 'Red Tiger Lotus' in pictures are a darker red but do not have strong mottling. These could be some sort of hybrid or N. rubra. Whatever the case, any one that has ruby red flowers is most likely N. rubra or a hybrid of it. 
Some sources say rubra is a variant of N. pubescens, but according to GRIN, it is its own species. http://www.ars-grin.gov/cgi-bin/npgs/html/taxon.pl?415655 
Lotos members have floating leaves with jaggedy edges more pronounced than some Brachyceras species. Their flowers usually open around dusk and close in the morning and are often fragrant. Flower colors range from white to various shades of pink and red in hybrids.

Subgenus Brachyceras**

Nymphaea caerulea
This is the so-called Blue Lotus of the Nile. Flower is is a bright sky blue. From what I've seen, pictures labled as N. maculata in the aquarium have submerged leaves similar-looking to N. pubescens. One thing for sure is even though they look the same submerged, they will have very different floating leaves. With Brachyceras leaves being a bright green and having a less jaggedy leaf. Some are smooth and I think N. caerulea has smooth edged pads.
Synonyms: N. maculata

Nymphaea micrantha
This one looks crazy with serious mottling. And are viviparous.
http://www.guitarfish.org/2009/06/28/nymphaea-micrantha-plantlets
Flower is a light sky blue.

Nymphaea nouchali
Synonyms: N. stellata
IRC, this is the only Brachyceras native to Asia with the others being from Africa. Flower is also blue/purple. Am not sure about this one submerged leaves.
Brachyceras has way more species than listed here, but to my knowledge the others are not used as aquarium plants, at least not commonly.
Some are viviparous. Floating pads may have some mottling on it, but are usually bright green. Floating pads can have smooth edges or be scallopped, but are not as jaggedy as those from the subgenus Lotos. The flowers for the species listed here are in the blue and purple color range.


I am making assumptions based on what I think is right. If you have any disagreements, please mention them. I could have mention things that are totally incorrect.


----------

